# health care professional looking for job



## ben10 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,

I'm a health care professional working in England at the moment. I am educated to degree level and have two years experience.

My job is on the immigration skills list and i meet the required points for both the sponsored work visa and the non sponsored immigration visa.

The only jobs in my field I have seen have been advertised directly through Australian hospitals. I have applided for quite a few of these but had no reply.

My question is; Is it unlikely that these hospitals will sponsor me as they are not a private organisation and would I have more luck if i bought the immigration visa outright before applying for any jobs.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

ben10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm a health care professional working in England at the moment. I am educated to degree level and have two years experience.
> 
> ...


I do imagine that dealing with public hospitals directly could be somewhat more complex as one way or another there are going to be government departments more involved as though there can be hospital or regional health boards, there'll be an umbrella department of health direction.

Even though there is overseas recruitment of various medical staff, when positions are advertised, I could expect that if locals are available to fill positions that would happen in advance of an overseas appointment, that approach also possibly affected by the greater bureaucratic presence where you have a government department of health involved.

That said though, there are a number of medical employment agencies about and though more for doctors on DoctorConnect - Medical recruitment agencies you could find links to some government approved agencies here.
A google for medical employment will likely find you many agencies as well as larger private hospital and medical services organisations.

I did list a few on a thread not too long ago, not sure whether it was here or on Visas & Immigration section. If I see it, I'll put it on with an edit.

Many doctors and nurses do immigrate via an employer sponsporship, initially with a temporary residency 457 which can lead to permanent residency.
Employer Sponsored Workers - Workers - Visas & Immigration
The main detraction of that is an applicant is reliant on maintaining a sponsor until such time as a PR application is approved and in cases where it is a regional application, the RSMS, there is still the obligatory live/work time in the region.

Yes, you could look at applying independently and you'll need to wait until at least July01 _[ not far off anyway ]_ , a new SOL being implemented then along with other regulation changes which include a priority processing structure with Employer Sponsorship as top priority followed by occupations on State Migration Plans [ yet to be announced ].

If you have not checked your occupation against what will be the new SOL, you ought to do so with the list you'll find announced on May 17 under the What's New link on Professionals and other Skilled Migrants - Workers - Visas & Immigration
Changes may also include how points are allocated for the independent skilled visas so you'll need to have a recheck for that approach come July 01


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

I think your information is very helpful for moving toward growth.


----------



## emmacook (Nov 9, 2010)

You can use a Healthcare Recruitment agency such as Head Medical. They will assist with all your questions and help you with visas and your registration.


----------

